# Mathews Vertix Mod chart



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

I am not at the shop right now but I think D, is 29". Call your local Mathews dealer they have the chart. For the 85% let off there are 50 different modules. The same for the 80%.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

If they are like the cc2 mods, the max listed draw length is with the lowest Let-off module.

80% starts at 30.5 and 85% starts at 30. 

Dale should be right with 85 D = 29".


----------



## SplitBrow189 (Dec 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

